# 06 cummins lift



## silentfactor (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a 2500 dodge cummins 5.9 2006 im considering lifting it 5" and putting either 35" or 37" toyo open country on em. Its an automatic transmission but aswell my question is more about brake lines, do i need new ones when i lift my dodge, no one seems to mention them and i dont see stainless steel brake lines when i see the same setups i want to do. Ive lifted trucks before but never a newer dodge. So if some one could fill me in thatd be great thanks


----------



## M1N1TRK (Dec 30, 2008)

My 04 2500 has been lifted 5" the biggest skyjacker offers and I did not have to change the brake lines. The one thing you will need to keep and eye on is your parking brake cable (emergency brake line) on the drive side, since you are lifting the truck you will be playing with the angle of that cable. I have noticed that it rubs on the front of the overload leaf on the leafsprings and has chaffed off the protective coating. If you want me to take a couple pictures to show you what I am talking about I can just let me know.

As far as changing the brake lines out to stailes lines, I would highly suggest doing it. since you will be putting more stress on the brakes now that you will be running larger tires and the overall mass of the truck being higher up it will make a huge difference. I haven't changed them out yet only because I havent had the time but I know I need to. Check speedway motors web site, they can custom make any size stainless line with the correct fittings for you.

I run a set of 35x12.5-17 tires on the truck and depending on how much I articulate the front axle the tires still rub on my fender. I do not plow with those tires on since the front will squat once i put the plow on and I didnt need to destroy $800.00 worth of front tires, I run a set of steel rims and snow tires in the winter.

Keep us posted let us now what you end up doing.


----------



## silentfactor (Feb 12, 2009)

I believe im going to buy a 5" suspension lift and im undecided on 35" or 37" tires, im going with a moto metal black/machined 17" wheel and toyo tire open country's i believe that's what they are called. I also had a dodge that had the death wobble so im going to buy dual steering stabilizers. Between that and everything else im unsure ill get to the break lines. 

M1N1TRK How does your truck ride with the 5" suspension?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Everything should be fine as far as the lines go. Most lifts require you disconnect the lines from any mounts letting them move more freely. I have had a few lifted dodges and have never replaced lines, even had one with 44's under it


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

if your only putting 35's on it then a 2" level will work fine...personally a 5" lift with only 35s would look goofy....like a Chevy truck


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

dirt digger;751544 said:


> if your only putting 35's on it then a 2" level will work fine...personally a 5" lift with only 35s would look goofy....like a Chevy truck


X2, I had a 99' 2500 with a 5" BDS lift that had 39x18.5x16.5 Mickey Thompsons on 16.5x14 Weld wheels... so yeah 35's would look small


----------



## Striper1263 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have an 06 2500 HD Hemi with 35's on it and I didn't have to change a thing. I don't plow with it yet but I think that will change next year.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59901

Doug


----------



## M1N1TRK (Dec 30, 2008)

My truck rides nice, Its still a stiff ride since its a 3/4 ton, so when you are empty you will feel it just like you do now, but put a little weight and you are fine.

I will tell you though that the dodge front ends are no where near tough enough as they should be. They say they are heavy duty but you have to remember that it's a heavy duty front end for the "hemi" motor and that is it. Once the Cummins is dropped under the hood forget it.

The truck eats through sway bar end links like crazy, I just found an aftermarket one made by suspension max that is a lot bigger and stronger and also rebuildable, they sell it through www.summitracing.com they are a little pricey but you get what you pay for, they also sell them in a longer style for the lifted trucks so you can maintain the factory mount against the frame. Over time the drop down brakets they give you will bend and move and makeing the sway bar less affective. I only went through the death wobble once and it was the tie rod end on the passanger side, replaced it and the truck went back to riding just right.










This is my truck with 35" tires and a 5" lift


----------



## silentfactor (Feb 12, 2009)

My only other concern is bumper height with a 5" lift, i think its 30" for inspection here to the middle of the bumper. Id get it inspected with the stock tires on it of course. Those are some nice dodges i must say! 

My buddy goes to school in flint Michigan, he goes to Kettering unv. its an engineering school. I asked what type of axles i had under the 2500 i thought it'd be a dana 60 and a dana 70 for the rear but he told me they have the strength of a mildly built 60. I dont know if its true but what do yall think / know about em? As well what type of mileage do ya get with your dodges? Stock i get 18 - 20 back roads and 23 - even 29 highway. I was amazed i was getting close to 30 it was a freshly paved road but i havent gotten close to that mileage again.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

silentfactor;751732 said:


> My only other concern is bumper height with a 5" lift, i think its 30" for inspection here to the middle of the bumper. Id get it inspected with the stock tires on it of course. Those are some nice dodges i must say!
> 
> My buddy goes to school in flint Michigan, he goes to Kettering unv. its an engineering school. I asked what type of axles i had under the 2500 i thought it'd be a dana 60 and a dana 70 for the rear but he told me they have the strength of a mildly built 60. I dont know if its true but what do yall think / know about em? As well what type of mileage do ya get with your dodges? Stock i get 18 - 20 back roads and 23 - even 29 highway. I was amazed i was getting close to 30 it was a freshly paved road but i havent gotten close to that mileage again.


A stock Dodge 2500 is already over 30" from the factory


----------



## silentfactor (Feb 12, 2009)

I measured to the middle of my bumper today and its 24" on my truck. They measure to the middle of the bumper around here. So i figured add 5" and ill have 29 - 30" with the stock wheels on for inspection and the 5" suspension. 

Another question, what type of wear should i see outta a 37" toyo m/t tire, i dont tow. Are they any good? I see alot of guys using em.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

silentfactor;753299 said:


> I measured to the middle of my bumper today and its 24" on my truck


Hmm, to the middle of the bumper is 24"? Try measuring again? recievers dont count. I was able to be exempt from MN bumper height law because the Dodge came from the factory over 30"


----------



## silentfactor (Feb 12, 2009)

I bought my dodge used, it has the smaller tires so it might explain why my bumper is only 24" in height. I measured again and to the middle of the bumper is 24" to the top of the bumper is 30" though


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

where in PA you from?

as for mileage....2 tanks ago i hand calculted 9.9 MPG, my fill up today got me 10.7 MPG

But I just installed a K&N intake on it saturday so hopefully my numbers jump...you sure can hear the turbo scream now...turns heads thats for sure...most people that don't know what it is probably think something is wrong with the truck


----------



## silentfactor (Feb 12, 2009)

I live near reading, ever hear of a town called bernville thats where im from. I must of just gotten a good built engine, not built as in huge power wise but i hear no diesel engine is really the same. I am getting 20.5 mpg back roads and higher on the highway. Intake should help out alot get the air in but exhaust should help as well get the bad stuff out. Id like to put a edge juice on it but i dont want to void the cummins warranty.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

yea i am down around west chester...right now my milage sucks because i am at school and doing very short "city driving" trips in cold weather...it will improve this summer when i do nothing but highway driving


----------



## bader (Dec 28, 2008)

is that milage off the over head or hand calc cus that real high


----------



## silentfactor (Feb 12, 2009)

No thats hand calculated, sorry ive been away for rotc tests and finals and stuff. Im getting 21.5 now backroads and around 25 highway. And now that winter diesel is gone im getting close to 650 - 700 miles a tank. I believe it has to do with the tuning of the diesel from the factory, i know people who get 14 max back roads and 17 - 18 highway with their cummins' i guess i just got lucky and got a good one not to say the others are bad but its weird how im getting that high with how heavy the truck is


----------

